# Did Saturday Night Live go too far?



## AppyLover2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Let me start by saying that I never watch SNL. Don't like it....it's just of absolutely no interest to me. But I've heard twice today about a skit they did this past weekend about Todd Palin and incest.









I think, no matter whether you're Democrat or Republican, they went too far. Is there no subject too low for the media to pick up on in the name of "humor"?

What do you think?


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh Geez. RELAX. Part of an actor/comics "mandate" is to make fun of public views/personalities.

Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHHYOh5qja8


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 22, 2008)

The only Palin skit I'm aware of is the one that was posted, but I didn't catch this week.

Either way, it's SNL. That's what they do. It's a great American right, and every once in a while makes for some amusing TV.


----------



## hahler (Sep 23, 2008)

That is what makes SNL no one is safe

gotta love it equal insults all around


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, I will say I don't watch Saturday Night Live either - I just don't like the show.

I will say I don't care what SHOW it was on if they tried to make Incest into some type of humor that is sinking lower than low in my eyes.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

http://elections.foxnews.com/2008/09/22/sn...new-york-times/


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2008)

I did not see the skit, but heard about it. Definitely NOT funny...



I do enjoy the show when I watch it, but there are some subjects that just aren't funny


----------



## horseplay (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a strange sense of humor and sometimes think things are funny when others don't see it but the incest skit was just gross and ignorant. The link that Matt has posted is NOT the skit that is being talked about here. I did find that one funny but this last one IMO is just plain wrong



. If you think saying someone molested his daughters is funny then that's your right, to each their own.


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't see it but if it was as I heard from a couple of sources, they crossed the line and should make an apology............. Saying it is their American right does not justify it at all.......... If you or I said this about someone we would find ourselves in court. Someone approving of this is also questionable in my opinion..... I feel businesses should adopt the golden rule just the same as we individuals should.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 23, 2008)

I would say that is going too far.

I am not a fan of SNL in the first place--some (most?) of their "humor" is just too stupid to be funny IMO, but to each his own. I can't imagine how ANYONE can find anything funny about incest. (Curious--for those of you that found that amusing, would you still think it was funny if it was about Obama rather than Todd Palin??? I suspect some wouldn't...a few might.)


----------



## bingo (Sep 23, 2008)

I actually saw the skit in question. I will say it was not exactly as being portrayed when I have since heard about it.

I do not feel it was as horrible as being said and it is SNL after all. I think it is a bit hypocritical for people to get all up in arms about this.

After all how many of you can honestly say you never even cracked a smile at all the jokes about Michael Jackson? I can tell you many people I know personally that have their panties in a wad over this SNL skit are ones who I have seen personally get quite the giggle out of Michael jokes involving his issues with young boys.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 23, 2008)

Comparing Michael Jackson to Todd Palin, ugh, people never stop amazing me



.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 23, 2008)

I didnt see that one. I enjoy the political skits normally....sometimes they are funny, sometimes not. It is SNL, so I wouldn't take it seriously no matter what they said.


----------



## bingo (Sep 23, 2008)

horseplay said:


> Comparing Michael Jackson to Todd Palin, ugh, people never stop amazing me
> 
> 
> 
> .


OH PLEASE Get a clue! Obvioulsy I was simply comparing the HUMOR that was being talked about in the SKIT ON SNL.





You are right some people never stop amazing me either


----------



## horseplay (Sep 23, 2008)

Yup, exactly what I was saying, not comparable in the least. I have a clue but if it makes you sleep better at night say what you will



.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

So of those offended, how many of you have seen the skit, or at least read the article I posted?

If it were said about Obama, well, it depends on the context. In the context the joke was told, it's mocking the NYT and how out of touch they can be. "Well he's from Alaska...isn't that what they do in Alaska?" I don't think it would make as much sense if you plugged in Illinois.

Still wouldn't stop them from saying it, though.


----------



## bingo (Sep 23, 2008)

horseplay said:


> Yup, exactly what I was saying, not comparable in the least. I have a clue but if it makes you sleep better at night say what you will
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your



has been noted

Trust me your smugness and arrogance and need to be right have no effect on my sleeping at night in any way.

I am sure you will once again find the need to get in the last word so have at it perhaps it will help you sleep better. Me I will now refrain from


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 23, 2008)

People continually astonish me. This topic was never intended to draw another line for people of different political parties to fight about. I thought (silly me) that most (regardless of political affiliation) would agree that joking about incest on national TV isn't an appropriate way to get a laugh. As far as being "hypocritical" about is concerned.....I have absolutely no idea how you think I'm being hypocritical. I am however being CRITICAL and have as much right to do so as any one. As far as "chilling out" is concerned....maybe you should try taking your own advice.


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 23, 2008)

Well - Here is my view - take it or leave

I agree Micheal Jackson and Todd Palin are not even a comparison.

NO, I did not laugh at Micheal Jackson or any of the jokes - In fact, I guess the people I am around didn't find it funny at all either - because I don't remember hearing the jokes.

I wouldn't care who they were talking about on SNL - whether it would have been Obama or ANYONE. I can tell you I would have just been as disgusted that someone finds it funny even if it would have been about Obama.

*My mind just can not comprehend how anything is FUNNY when it comes to incest. *

Yes, minilowrise - I read your article. I can't watch the U - Tube for one - if I understand correctly it has been taken down.( That says a lot right there) and GOOD. If it was still up I still would not watch it - they don't deserve any credit for what they have done.

I am just saying " INCEST" - What could possibly be funny about that? NOTHING! I do not care if it is a JOKE - some things are just off limits and personally I think incest is.

I mean seriously think about it -

What if that was one of your family members that the joke was told about?

Think of all the children that are going through this and maybe they are wanting to tell someone. But, how can they? - they see parents, or friends, etc. laughing about it.

Don't think somewhere in America there isn't a scared little kid - wanting to say something - but, then other kids will go to school and tell the jokes they heard from their parents.

Children have always been my soft spot.

I am HOPING some of the ones that think this is FUNNY - Will take a more serious look at it.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

I generally operate off the 'either it's all okay, or none of it is' principle. I don't laugh at every joke, but I do not have nor do I WANT the moral authority to tell people what they can or cannot laugh about.


----------



## C G Minis (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG PEOPLE!!! How could any one find humor in what was shown on SNL.??? This is whats wrong with this world,Todd and Sarah Palin did not ask for any of this. Why would any one think this stuff up??? I fear for this county and this world for our children if stuff like this filth is thought as humorous.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 23, 2008)

> I do not have nor do I WANT the moral authority to tell people what they can or cannot laugh about.


Of course not. Anyone can laugh at anything they wish to find amusing. 
However, one must also realize that when you laugh at certain things (jokes about incest are a prime example)...you risk having people look at you with disgust...for some will find your amusement as disgusting as the "joke" you just laughed at. That's just how things (and people) are.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

C G Minis said:


> This is whats wrong with this world,Todd and Sarah Palin did not ask for any of this.


I believe the old saying 'if you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen applies'. Far worse things have been said in this election.


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 23, 2008)

Lowriseminis - have you read any of the post in this thread?

Also, remember this effects Todd and Sarah Palins* Children *


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 23, 2008)

C G Minis said:


> OMG PEOPLE!!! How could any one find humor in what was shown on SNL.??? This is whats wrong with this world,Todd and Sarah Palin did not ask for any of this. Why would any one think this stuff up??? I fear for this county and this world for our children if stuff like this filth is thought as humorous.


AMEN


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

LisaF. said:


> Lowriseminis - have you read any of the post in this thread?
> Also, remember this effects Todd and Sarah Palins* Children *



Sure have, and I stand by my opinion. I don't have to approve what they say, but I do believe they have a right to say it.

In the same vein, how do you think Obama's children react to their daddy being called a racist, or an extremist Muslim?


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 23, 2008)

LowriseMinis said:


> LisaF. said:
> 
> 
> > Lowriseminis - have you read any of the post in this thread?
> ...





Not even close to the same thing!

I should add - I don't believe in name calling either - but, I think that making fun of " incest" - well, I don't have to go into the details I don't think - but, the incest statement I think would hurt much more.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

You're right, they aren't. On the one hand we have lies about Obama who are told over and over again by people who truly buy into them and continue to insist they are truth.

On the other hand, we have a comment slipped into a comedy sketch that was never meant to be taken seriously by anyone.

Absolutely no comparison there.


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 23, 2008)

C G Minis said:


> OMG PEOPLE!!! How could any one find humor in what was shown on SNL.??? This is whats wrong with this world,Todd and Sarah Palin did not ask for any of this. Why would any one think this stuff up??? I fear for this county and this world for our children if stuff like this filth is thought as humorous.





Well, then the above quote bears REPEATING AGAIN!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

I fear for our children because of their lack of healthcare, because of our floundering schools and economy, not because there's stupid smut like that on TV. If incest jokes are anyone's biggest fear for this nation's children...

The 1st Amendment is a two-way street. The same law that allows you to express your outrage allows SNL to make these kinds of jokes. Using that right and expressing MY opinion, saying that they can't or shouldn't be allowed to make those jokes goes against our fundamental rights as Americans.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well there is something humerous about where this subject has gone. It's funny that the Obama supporters seem to see nothing wrong with it.







> OMG PEOPLE!!! How could any one find humor in what was shown on SNL.??? This is whats wrong with this world,Todd and Sarah Palin did not ask for any of this. Why would any one think this stuff up??? I fear for this county and this world for our children if stuff like this filth is thought as humorous.


This bears repeating again and again. I agree with it completely. That was my point in starting this thread. It's a sick world indeed when people just go along with anything and then attempt to justify it by saying "that's what they do" or "if you can't stand the heat....".


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 24, 2008)

I refuse to apologize for defending the writer's First Amendment rights. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm pretty into the Constitution.


----------



## Charley (Sep 24, 2008)

The way I see it, is it was done by SNL for money and for ratings...a pretty sad excuse.

Just sit back a moment and think about how you would feel if you were Piper's age and someone told you this was said on TV about your sister and your father.

Plain and simple...it is wrong!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 24, 2008)

> On the other hand, we have a comment slipped into a comedy sketch* that was never meant to be taken seriously by anyone.*


Is this how you look at it if you are in your place of work and a co-worker makes some really nasty joke at YOUR expense? Do you buy the excuse then when that co-worker says to you "oh, I was just joking and it was never meant to be taken seriously by anyone"? Or do you make those sort of 'jokes' and then use that excuse to defend yourself? 
Just curious.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think anyone is saying that it's not anyones 'Constitutional right' to say what they want, this is about hurting others and being disrespectful, yes, that is their 'right' but just because you can say anything you want is it always wise to do so? I think not. It's about using the brain in your head and deciding if saying something is worth a laugh from a few? Yup, absolutley your right to say whatever you want but when you do so and others get offended and are sickened please remember it goes both ways and people have the 'right' to think you are a jack a-s-s.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't laugh at anything that has to do with incest. I would find it tasteless no matter who it was over.


----------



## MiniMaid (Sep 24, 2008)

Okay I am gonna say a "no comment" but I think it was just for fun and it was just ment too be totally stupid IMO


----------



## Laura (Sep 24, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> Well there is something humerous about where this subject has gone. It's funny that the Obama supporters seem to see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not judge who finds what offensive by what candidate we support...I didn't watch the whole clip, I had no desire to do so. No, I don't find the topic of incest, ESPECIALLY when the older kids are SURE to hear about it, funny. I'm sure the skit was funny, but no amount of comedic relief would have made the subject sit OK with me.


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 25, 2008)

Not exceptable- period in my book. it is mean and hurtful to do a skit like that, I dont care who it is about.

It is a sad world we live in that such meaness is exceptable as everyone is so free to say or do whatever they want!!

As a considerate human being there are just some places you DONT go!


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 25, 2008)

I am happy to see so many LB Members that thing this is just wrong!

Like a lot of others have said - I don't care who they are talking about I would still feel the same way.


----------



## Gini (Sep 25, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> I can't laugh at anything that has to do with incest. I would find it tasteless no matter who it was over.





Basketmiss said:


> Not exceptable- period in my book. it is mean and hurtful to do a skit like that, I dont care who it is about. It is a sad world we live in that such meaness is exceptable as everyone is so free to say or do whatever they want!!
> 
> As a considerate human being there are just some places you DONT go!


It looks like we can all agree that this was a piece of sensless, tasteless garbage. Some spouted freedom of speech but again what about the feelings of this teenager, pregnant or not. What if they were talking about your child?


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 25, 2008)

So, let me ask you this. Do we need to stop making blonde jokes? How about fat jokes? What's going to happen to Jeff Foxworthy's empire now that redneck jokes are off limits?


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 25, 2008)

I hardly see the comparison between incest on a minor child and blonde jokes.


----------



## Gini (Sep 25, 2008)

Lowrise I'm a blonde and I laugh at those jokes. I'm heavier than I should be and I do laugh at myself sometimes and also at fat jokes. I do not feel that this child/woman should be made fun of nor should she be in the news especially incinuating or bringing up incest. The children of the candidates should be off limits to all!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 25, 2008)

Ask any overweight child in a public school how they feel about fat jokes. Those jokes are absolutely hurtful to minors, yet we still allow them on TV.

Again, if one thing is off limits, everything has to be off limits in the interest of fairness. You never know when someone might be hurt or offended by something.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 25, 2008)

LowriseMinis said:


> Ask any overweight child in a public school how they feel about fat jokes. Those jokes are absolutely hurtful to minors, yet we still allow them on TV.
> Again, if one thing is off limits, everything has to be off limits in the interest of fairness. You never know when someone might be hurt or offended by something.


You know, I would rather see everything be off limits and ONLY issues spoken about. But, we will never see that.


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 25, 2008)

Lowriseminis - You have amazed me with thinking this skit on SNL was ok.

I don't even know what to say anymore. As somone wrote or more than one - what if that skit was about you or one of your family members - how would you feel?

I have not seen a response that question from you yet. ( unless I overlooked it)


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 25, 2008)

Lisa-If SNL wanted to mock my 'enemies' and included a spoof about me in the same skit, I'd be just fine. If SNL wanted to skip that and mock me openly, I'd be just fine with that too. Doesn't mean I would like it, or find it funny, but I'm a big enough believer in the Constitution that I wouldn't even dream of telling them to stop.

I'm afraid a skit about me wouldn't be very funny, though. I don't have any kind of recognition in pop culture.

HorsePee-I'm not just talking about politics, I'm talking in general, day to day life, so I don't get what you're saying. It's not as if the Obama camp came out at said "Yep, incest!" to try and further their goals. I believe Obama himself said that family is off limits in politics-but I don't think that applies to comedy.


----------



## bingo (Sep 25, 2008)

LowriseMinis said:


> Ask any overweight child in a public school how they feel about fat jokes. Those jokes are absolutely hurtful to minors, yet we still allow them on TV.
> Again, if one thing is off limits, everything has to be off limits in the interest of fairness. You never know when someone might be hurt or offended by something.


Was not going to bite again but Lowrise not going to leave you hanging out to dry alone!






There have been ignorant statements made in the name of humor everywhere. I have heard jokes about race, jokes about peoples names, religion, once again going to jokes about celebrities, petefiles or priests molesting children. People being fat, ugly, to skinny, homosexuals you name it. I find it hard to believe all those willing to crucify Lowrise can honestly say they have never once giggled or smiled at a joke even if it was in poor taste.

I am sure many fat people, gay people, Catholic people or any one else in a group feel jokes, comments about them or things they have gone thru are ignorant, mean, hurtful and cruel.

Yes this is about a more taboo subject and no one is disagreeing it was not in poor taste however it is no different then any other subject when it comes to being off limits. That is part of what comes with being in America. I do not like everything I hear spewed out daily but they have the right to say it here in our country.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 25, 2008)

bingo said:


> That is part of what comes with being in America. I do not like everything I hear spewed out daily but they have the right to say it here in our country.


That's exactly the point I'm trying to make, Bingo. Who was it that said "I do not like what you say, but I will defend to my death your right to say it."? I love that quote.

I don't feel 'crucified', though. I don't want anyone thinking I'm trying to be a martyr. I know I took up an unpopular position in this thread but it IS a position I believe in and will defend.


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 25, 2008)

> There have been ignorant statements made in the name of humor everywhere. I have heard jokes about race, jokes about peoples names, religion, once again going to jokes about celebrities, petefiles or priests molesting children. People being fat, ugly, to skinny, homosexuals you name it. I find it hard to believe all those willing to crucify Lowrise can honestly say they have never once giggled or smiled at a joke even if it was in poor taste.
> I am sure many fat people, gay people, Catholic people or any one else in a group feel jokes, comments about them or things they have gone thru are ignorant, mean, hurtful and cruel.



Bingo then I must live a very sheltered live. I do not hear those types of jokes and if I did I would say it to someones face that I don't like it.

Sunriseminis - it is hard for me to believe if you or one of your family members was in a skit about " INCEST" only - nothing else. Then it was put on TV where everyone in the world could see it. That would not bother you?


----------



## bingo (Sep 25, 2008)

LisaF. said:


> Bingo then I must live a very sheltered live.


Lisa I will not dispute that in any way!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 25, 2008)

Lisa-I never said it wouldn't bother me. Depending on what was said, exactly, I may or may not like the joke. That doesn't matter, though. The writers are still within their rights and I would not demand they stop.

As an aside, has the Palin family made any comments about the skit? Have they reacted any differently?


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 25, 2008)

Bingo - I meant life..lol

Sunriseminis - I said the skit was about INCEST only.

So, are you saying if SNL put in their skit that you or a very close family member was involved with INCEST( nothing else) just INCEST..that is ok with you? This was also on TV for the whole world to see.

It " might" bother you - but, you would not ask them to stop talking about you or your close family member?


----------



## mininik (Sep 25, 2008)

Reality check! Take a look at the TABLOIDS. Take a moment and watch some episodes of THE SOUP, South Park, whatever. Hang out at a bar for a bit. SNL is not the first nor will it be the last to publicly make fun of incest and goodness knows what else that people find offensive. For those of you who believe in "free speech" that's exactly what you're witnessing. Now, what is said in those skits and articles could be about you, or me, but in all likelyhood they're going to be about someone who is well known because more people will be shocked by it. I honestly don't care who it's about - tune it out if you don't like it. Change the channel. Don't read the article. Monitor what your kids are getting into. Or, you can always move to China.

I think some of you could really benefit from reading this article:

http://www.cracked.com/article_15231_7-rea...-miserable.html

CAUTION: ADULT CONTENT


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 25, 2008)

> ...tune it out if you don't like it. Change the channel. Don't read the article. Monitor what your kids are getting into. Or, you can always move to China.


Sure we can do all those things. So what if this country is going to He-ll in a hand-basket because people don't think others have a right to object to things they find distasteful. How many people do you suppose turned a blind eye to what the KKK or Adolph Hitler were doing. As others have said just because Americans have a constitutional right to do something doesn't mean it should be done or that others must sit quietly by and accept it.

We're also entitled to "pursuit of happiness". Does that mean that if a person has more money than we do it's all right to steal it for ourselves? Or if a spouse/neighbor/friend/employer/whoever makes us unhappy we have the "right" to do something that compassionate people might find objectionable? I was once married to a mean drunk and there were times I made him unhappy because he came home drunk. Does the fact that I made him UNhappy mean that it was acceptable for him to beat the tar out of me or come after me with a shot gun? I think not!!!

We as a nation are so concerned about stepping on the "rights" of the agressors that we fail miserably to consider the rights of the victims. IMO in this particular thread SNL was the agressor and the Palin family were the victims.

Lowrise - in response to your aside - As far as the Palin family making any comment about the skit is concerned, I doubt that they'd do so in public - because we all know SNL has a "right" to say anything they want to. But I can't help wonder what discussion they might have had to have with their children about it.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 25, 2008)

I think this says it all





"What this world needs is fewer rules and more good examples"


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 25, 2008)

WE need an SNL skit on this!

"If you need me. Call me"

Obama calmly at the podim speaking and in the background all

heck breaks lose as the wall falls down around him....

Tanks in Georgia.....

Stock Market crashing and people in panic mode running....

Iraq war battles....

Peloski,and Reid in a panic...

ect ect....

Yet he staill stands there calmly saying

"If you need me. Call me"


----------



## Bassett (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 26, 2008)

Lisa-Nope.

Of course each American has their rights. I don't see how jokes infringe on anyone's pursuit of happiness. I hate using that in arguments because I've tried to a few times, usually in support of gay marriage. People don't seem to buy it.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

That is absolutely your freedom of speech! You may state your opinion, and if it really bothers you, you are also free to start a letter writing campaign or organize a protest. These are your rights as an American! Have at 'em!


----------

